# Ocotal Costa Rica suggestions



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I will be heading to Ocotal, Costa Rica (North of Tamarindo near papagayo)this month and I am looking for tips and suggestions on a charter out of Ocotal or nearby.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

check out the gamefisher 2....i believe they're in Tamarindo this time of year...cant think of his name at the moment, but the American capt. taught everyone how to catch a sailfish on the flyrod many years ago...very professional ... Oh ya Richard Chelemi...prolly the best regarded boat in the country


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

There is also the TALKING FISH out of Tamarindo. American captain, born in Jacksonville, FL. We fished with him on our honeymoon and had a nice time. He has a Whaler and a 37 Topaz. We fished the Topaz.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I went with a group the first day and I was not very happy. The next day I went with Dona Del Mar Fishing Charters and had a blast so I booked them for another day. Day one with them we caught several yellowfin tuna, an 80 lb jack, 7 mahi, and 9 rooster fish. Day two we asked for billfish and we landed 4 large mahi and two sailfish over 100 pounds. www.ticosportfishing.com if you are ever in playas cocoa or ocotal noth of tamarindo


----------

